# Rogue's PHBII Alternate Ability, Disruptive Attack--Too Good?



## Felon (Sep 22, 2006)

So, a rogue can choose to delay acquisition of Uncanny Dodge to get Disruptive Attack, which offers the option of trading out sneak attack damage for a whopping -5 to an opponent's AC. It lasts for one round, which gives plenty of folks an opportunity to Power Attack the heck out of a foe. Anyone tried it out? How good?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2006)

We used it, it's okay.  I liked it since the rogue felt he wasn't useless against things immune to sneak attack damage.


----------



## Sejs (Sep 22, 2006)

It's nice.  It gives the rogue something to do against things that are immune to critical hits.

Not overstrong in my opinion, because against other targets, they're giving up their (usually prodigious) sneak attack to do so.


----------



## TheGogmagog (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought it looked too good.  Though we have a large group of.... well characters making attack rolls (some melee, some ranged, some spells).  Since I'm primarily a fighter dabbling in rogue here and there, I'll probably have 4 levels of rogue around 14th level.

In an iconic group of say fighter, cleric, rogue, wizard... It would be quite balanced and wouldn't raise an eyebrow.  The fighter can power attack, the cleric will hit (if attacking), the wizard would hit (if attacking with ranged attack spells).

If you are into house-ruling, have a max -5 AC, or -1 AC per 1d6 of sneak attack sacraficed, or have the -5 AC apply to one ally for each D6 sacraficed.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2006)

Remember though, this effect only applies if the rogue is in a position to do sneak attack damage (even if the target is immune to sneak attack damage).  In other words, the rogue can't use this ability on every attack.  Sure, it is a good option.  I personally like it.  But it is not universal in its application.


----------

